# Market Time [Commercial Meat Qeustion]



## CircleStarRanch (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm not sure if this is an applicable place to post this question. If not, can someone direct me to a better place.

I am looking at increasing my herd to 500-600 does. Assuming a decent kidding, I could be looking at 1000+ slaughter kids at market time. Looking at the San Angelo sale barn results, most are selling right around 30-40 head at a time. So my question do I not want to dump 1000+ kids all at once, even if it's right season for decent prices. Or will I need to separate my kid herd into "bite size pieces" of less than 50 and go to market 20 times? Seems not cost effective that way.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, if the barn has space & you can fit them all into one trip, why not?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would think if you stick to the right seasons you would be ok.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

I had a rambling thought, especially if you will be selling that many goats...

When we watched our "local" auction, there seemed to be one main buyer of nice, market type goats. He seemed to be a regular. I assumed he was buying, then reselling when he had a critical mass (or something like that). Maybe check out your local auction(s) to see if there is a main goat buyer. You may be able to network with the 'buyer' and have them buy directly from you. That way you can skip the middle man (the auction house).


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

For large herds, our auction house has them brought in together and then divides into smaller groups to sell.


Seems much more efficient to find a meat processing company that will buy directly from you though.


----------

